# Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House (Is it worth Buying?)



## bonothefly (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys, just joined TUG, looking for advice on DVC
I see a week for sale for 

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House 

Week: Floating (Season Varies)
Maintenance Fee: $1,019.00
Ownership Type: Deeded
Use: Annual

3 Bedrooms
Sleeps 12
View: Varies
Building/Unit: unassigned
3 Bathrooms
Kitchen

160 annually occuring DVC Points with Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas Jambo House as the home resort. 

They are asking $14,400

Is this a good deal?  Any advice would be appreciated!!
Thanks
Terry


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 12, 2015)

What you are buying is the 160 AKV points for WDW ... not a week.

DVC has ROFR ... need to figure out if WDW will "snatch" it from you.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2015)

You have no business buying this if you are sincerely asking this question. DVC is a point-based product, not a week-based one. 160 points is less than 1/3 of what you would need to book a full week in a 3BR even in the cheapest possible season. Before you consider buying a DVC contract, you should probably read up on how the system works. This is a good primer: http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/buying-dvc/dvc-for-beginners

$90pp for AKV is probably just a little high, but not out of the ballpark, unless the contract is stripped. If it is loaded, it is probably more than fair. You can get information about where the market is on DISboards: http://www.disboards.com/forums/purchasing-dvc.28/

DVC has not been particularly active in ROFR these days, and there's no obvious "trigger price" that will get something taken. Sometimes the ROFR dart lands on your contract, sometimes it does not.


----------



## presley (Dec 12, 2015)

Make sure you do lots of comparison shopping. There are many, well respected resale brokers for DVC products. 

The listing you mentioned is not honest. 160 points for a 3 bedroom is not accurate. Google dvc point charts and you'll see what you can get for 160 points and how many points 3 bedrooms require. It is over 500 points for the lowest season in a 3 bedroom at that resort. High season goes up over 900 points for the week.


----------



## mtm65 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Other listings*

Check out this site for a summary of other 160 point contracts for sale to see how your deal compares.  It looks like you might be a little high but in the ballpark.  Does the contract have all of it's points?  Are there any banked points?

There is much more to learn about DVC before you should buy!


----------



## bonothefly (Dec 12, 2015)

This is why I spent the $15!!
To get good advice on where my $$ goes!
Thanks to all who have responded so far!


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2015)

look over on disboards.com under forums/DVC.  It's just like TUG for Disney stuff.  160 AKV points for $80ish per point is a decent price. You are not guaranteed of getting a 3BR. It's 1st come, 1st serve.  Study the DVc points chart (just google) to see how many points would work for you. Only buy from a reputable broker. There are a number listed under the DVC forum.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Dec 12, 2015)

A three bedroom unit in Jambo House runs 501 to 918 points per week depending on season. Nightly rates range from 69- 144 points per night.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 13, 2015)

The owner of my car dealer knows I own WDW points ... but he rather pay to stay in a DVC resort cash... like I never would have enough points for his needs.

I think his last stay was on the conceignor floor at Bay Lake Towers for $8000+ for under a week (he rents directly from Disney)...sent the floor people out for diapers in the middle of the night as he did NOT rent a car. Not sure of the unit size but he has at least 2 kids (and not the type who would have a kid sharing his bedroom).

Also, the $8000 was the MOST he would admit to. And it was NOT when school was closed.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 22, 2015)

bonothefly said:


> Hey guys, just joined TUG, looking for advice on DVC
> I see a week for sale for
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House
> ...



As others has stated, you need to read up DVC before you buy. 

If the above text is the actual listing then you also need to know when the UY(use Year) is. the UY is important depending on when you expect to use your points.

If you haven't read it already then the lowest price pp for AKV was 75$(160 points) including some banked points from 2014 and all the points for 2015 and 2015. 

The smaller the package you buy pointwise the higher the price. ie 160 points cost less pr point than 50 points.

Also remember that DVC is RTU (right to use) and therefore the ownership does not last forever. Your DVC contract will expire at some point - can't remember when AKV expires.

Regards


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 22, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Also remember that DVC is RTU (right to use) and therefore the ownership does not last forever. Your DVC contract will expire at some point - can't remember when AKV expires.



AKV expires in 2057.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 22, 2015)

There is a forum specifically for DVC owners that keeps track of ROFR and DVC resale prices.  
www.mouseowners.com 

With 160 points you would have to bank and borrow the equivalent of 3 years points to do a trip in a 3 bedroom Grandvilla.  
If you only go to Disney every 3 years it's not unreasonable to do.  

So that 160 could yield you 480 points every 3 years.  
For example bank 2015, book in 2016 and borrow from 2017 the 160 points for the 480 points.  
Then do it again with 2018 banked, 2019 booked and 2020 borrowed for a total of another 480 points.  

This is also a reason why many own smaller contracts at several resorts.


----------

